
Ask HN: Second Part-Time Job? - grooks1234
I&#x27;ve had a stable (remote) SWE job for company A that pays 6-figures. I feel under-challenged and not super-excited about the industry (marketing), so a few years ago I took on a side-gig at company B in a completely different industry to learn new things, did that for about 8 months (not impacting my job at company A as I would work evenings).
Then I quit company B (on good terms), for the following reasons 1)was not super happy with the engineering practices. Code that was produced by other engineers was - to my standards - not of high quality (testing wasn&#x27;t enforced, random bugs would pop up, lots of patches etc) 2)B was in a complete startup-phase so big uncertainty about the future 3)got burnt out and wanted a shift to focus on open-source projects in the AI domain (which I built and still do, on the side, not making any $ for those currently but being excited about building them)<p>Now, years later, B has seemingly (survived?), raised $$$ and since I left on good terms they want me back (with higher base offer than what I currently make at A, and higher pay than what I was making last time I worked for them). So my options are<p>a) stay at a &quot;boring&quot; (remote) job at A (being under-challenged), decline offer from B and have time to work on open-source AI libraries (that really excites me) in hopes of productising those and making $<p>b) stay at a &quot;boring&quot; (remote) job at A and take on a side-gig at B as part-time in hopes that engineering practices have improved, make a lot more $$$ per paycheck, though sacrificing time spent on open-source AI libraries.<p>c) quit &quot;boring&quot; (remote) job at A, and join B full-time in hopes that engineering practices have improved and make a bit more $ than at A, and have time to work on open-source AI libraries<p>What option would be best in your opinion?
======
fuball63
I took a part time job (brewer) and was able to negotiate my hours at my day
job (sysadmin) to 75%. It works out to about 50 hours a week, but I don't
commute for either.

It was a really good decision for me, as I was very unhappy for a while. I
usually work from 7-5 every day, and still have time for a social life and
side projects. The brewery gives me perspective and a release from my
frustrating sysadmin job, and the sysadmin job provides me good pay and mental
stimulation. The result is I'm happy and productive at both places.

I guess in your options, it would be closest to B.

I think the key is to make sure you have limits on your hours in both areas,
so that they don't take over your life. If your side projects are just for
fun, a few hours here and there on weekends/evenings will be relaxing and
you'll find time for them.

